
Ride sharing, vehicle accidents, and crime - mathattack
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2016/05/ride-sharing-vehicle-accidents-and-crime.html
======
brudgers
Direct link to paper:
[http://poseidon01.ssrn.com/delivery.php?ID=71111908212500711...](http://poseidon01.ssrn.com/delivery.php?ID=711119082125007114086090084086078030054021093008061013104027067125117020103069088064058001029022012102023080086111101121086117103029074046010095002086124112012097020038046089126080116123096119088122007113083077098018081064091126078109115094092095090&EXT=pdf)

